# What nibs does Lazerlinez use?



## Rolandranch (Oct 11, 2017)

I would like to know if Lazerlinez uses #5 Bock nibs or if their #5 nibs are compatible with Bock nibs. 

I already contacted them but thought I might get a faster response from someone here.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rolandranch (Oct 11, 2017)

Additional question: Will a #5 Bock nib fit on a #5 Jowo feed and housing? Also... do my questions make any sense?


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 11, 2017)

Seth, if you pull up the instruction sheet it labels the nib as a Schmidt Nib and feed. Doesn't list size.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1147/1020/files/RED_Pen_Kit_instructions.pdf?3099369031001194352


----------



## Rolandranch (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr Vic said:


> Seth, if you pull up the instruction sheet it labels the nib as a Schmidt Nib and feed. Doesn't list size.
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1147/1020/files/RED_Pen_Kit_instructions.pdf?3099369031001194352


Thanks Mr Vic. I've heard that Schmidt nibs come from either Bock or Jowo in Germany and I'm just trying to find out if I can swap the Schmidt out for a Bock nib.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 11, 2017)

Seth,

I don't know about the Schmidt nibs that come in those kits, but the ones that I've purchased from Richard Greenwald are pretty much impossible to disassemble.

Bill


----------



## Rolandranch (Oct 11, 2017)

bmachin said:


> Seth,
> 
> I don't know about the Schmidt nibs that come in those kits, but the ones that I've purchased from Richard Greenwald are pretty much impossible to disassemble.
> 
> Bill


These were not easy to disassemble either but it is doable if you use a cloth to grip the feed.


----------



## Phil Dart (Oct 12, 2017)

Rolandranch said:


> Mr Vic said:
> 
> 
> > Seth, if you pull up the instruction sheet it labels the nib as a Schmidt Nib and feed. Doesn't list size.
> ...


The answer is Roland, yes you can. A Bock is an excellent fit in a Schmidt housing and feed.


----------



## Rolandranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you Phil. That's what I needed to know.


----------

